# Cabrera chicken wings



## carso (Aug 16, 2007)

Yesterday, i had prepared a wonderful  chicken wings and shared with my collegues and they love it very much. It is hot and spicy taste and just nice. The preparation is a bit complicated but i can guarantee you the taste is unique feel.

Ingredians:
10 x small sized chicken wings.
1 x whole Lemon
10 drops x Maggie Seasoning
5 shake x Black paper
2 teaspoons x Chilly powder
1 x whole Garlic
3 x red unions
5 drops x Wine vinegar
4 teaspoons x pure honey
2 teaspoons x Sesame oil​
Preparation:
Wash the chicken with salt water, drain it with cooking paper. Mix lemon juice, chilly powder, blended garlic and union into a bow. Mix well and add wine vinegar with pure honey. Stir completely until a very nice creamy texture. Marinate the wings with the sauce and next refrigerate for 12 hours. This technique is to ensure the sweetly lemon juice and vinegar has completely absorb to the wings.

After the 12 hours, add Maggie seasoning and black paper to the wings. Make sure you mix the wings well and continue to refrigerate for another 12 hours.

After the total of 24 hours marination, now you add the sesame oil to the wings, mix well and wrap it with aluminum foil completely before putting to the oven to cook for 30 minutes, 250 degree Celsius. After that unwrap the aluminum foil and continue to bake the wings on each each side of 10 minutes baking to make sure the wings skin is crunchy


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 16, 2007)

carso said:
			
		

> Yesterday, i had prepared a wonderful chicken wings and shared with my collegues and they love it very much. It is hot and spicy taste and just nice. The preparation is a bit complicated but i can guarantee you the taste is unique feel.
> 
> Ingredians:10 x small sized chicken wings.
> 1 x whole Lemon
> ...



Hi, Carso. It sounds very good, but what is Maggie Seasoning? I haven't heard of that one. Thanks.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 16, 2007)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> Hi, Carso. It sounds very good, but what is Maggie Seasoning? I haven't heard of that one. Thanks.


 
Maggi is a savory seasoning made in China, I think.  Much the same as MSG.  You can buy it in asian markets.

I would worry about marinating the wings so long in acid like that, but otherwise it looks real good.  I am entering our block party's chicken wing cookoff, so I am trying new recipes like crazy!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds really yummy.Will hafto make some.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 16, 2007)

Maggi is made in Switzerland the Germans use it alot they add it to soups,salads etc.Its ingredients are water,hydrolyzed corn gluten and soy protein,salt,artificial flavor.I have a bottle of it and sometimes put it in homemade soups and sauces it gives them a boost of flavor.The Germans used it alot during WW2 to add a meat flavor to their dishes as meat was scarce in those days.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 16, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Maggi is made in Switzerland the Germans use it alot they add it to soups,salads etc.Its ingredients are water,hydrolyzed corn gluten and soy protein,salt,artificial flavor.I have a bottle of it and sometimes put it in homemade soups and sauces it gives them a boost of flavor.The Germans used it alot during WW2 to add a meat flavor to their dishes as meat was scarce in those days.


 
A lot of the Maggi seasoning sold here is made in China.

German Grocery: Seasonings

All that I've seen anyway.  But I've really only noticed it at asian markets.  I'll look at the Stop and Shop, as they do sell som other Maggi stuff, and see if they sell the seasoning sauce and check where it's made.

It basically tastes a lot like like soy sauce but has no soy.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 16, 2007)

I rechecked my bottle didnt say it was made in China but was distributed by a company in California this is a big 27oz bottle I had it for a few years now so maybe it has changed since,I bought it onGerman food from GermanDeli.com


----------



## oldcampcook (Aug 16, 2007)

Maggi is a Nestle product. Orginally from Switzerland, I think. At least most of the bottles in Germany were. I also buy mine from a local oriental market. It is a large dark brown bottle with a yellow label.We brought our kids up on Maggi Brot (bread) - whole wheat bread with butter and Maggi sprinkled on it. We use it in salads, on meats, etc. Good stuff


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2007)

It appears there are three versions according to the Maggi website:

Asian

and 

European

and 

Mexican


----------



## carso (Aug 17, 2007)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> Hi, Carso. It sounds very good, but what is Maggie Seasoning? I haven't heard of that one. Thanks.


 
It is a kind of soy sauce but the taste is very unique taste compare to normal soy sauce. It taste more salty all i can say. The best is if you can get it otherwise you can substitute with normal soy sauce and add a little bit of salt.

Again, give me some comment if you have tried. Hopefully get your comment this weekend.


----------



## carso (Aug 17, 2007)

> I would worry about marinating the wings so long in acid like that, but otherwise it looks real good. I am entering our block party's chicken wing cookoff, so I am trying new recipes like crazy!


 

Dont worry it is just nice to create a mild citus effect inside the wings.

if you don't like the citus effect, you can try to marinate it with 6/18 hours instead of 12/12hours.

Hope you try this recipy in your party's chicken wing cookoff!


----------

